# Anyone love tomatoes as much as I do?!?



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2021)

If you did not celebrate summer with a tomato and mayonnaise sandwich, then you are doing tomato season (and yourself) a disservice. Technically fruits—tomatoes are botanically classified as berries—tomatoes have a flavor that’s both sweet and savory, a divine combination of natural sugar and acidity. They’re incredibly versatile, both a fridge and pantry staple that can improve anything—salad, pasta, sandwiches, even pie.

What is your favorite tomato?  I have a few favorites but always end up buying these for snacks.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 30, 2021)

I eat those for snacks, too. And I like those same tubs that have a variety of li'l toms in it. Love the little orange ones.

Hard to decide which toms are my favorites, but I'll say, for cooking, Roma, and for BL&T or L&T or just plain T sandwiches, probably Beefeater or Heirloom. But again, it's hard to choose. I love tomatoes.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes! I didn't like them as a child. Went to a friend's house for lunch and he served tomato sandwiches. I ate it to be polite. I love tomatoes.
I like to keep the cherry tomatoes out on the counter for snacks.

I used to grow and can my own tomatoes. Now my friend shares his crop with me.


----------



## Jules (Aug 30, 2021)

We barely will get a month, maybe two, of tomato season.  This year it was too hot and then too smoky.  Farmers markets are my source. Found one vendor that was great and then she wasn’t there the next time.  Another had good heirlooms this year, but not last.  Any time of the year I chuck the tomatoes out of any restaurant purchase.  

One stepson who is will eat most things despises tomatoes.  Something about the texture.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 30, 2021)

We like Grape tomatoes for snacks.  I plant 5 or 6 plants in the garden every Spring, and we get a bunch through the Summer and Fall months.  If we see any in the stores in the Winter, we pick up a couple of packs.


----------



## Shero (Aug 30, 2021)

I have just made a tomato and onion pie with fresh herbs for lunch! Love tomatoes.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 30, 2021)

TOMATOES !!!!!!!!!!
Nothing better than tomatoes right from the garden.
It's interesting how the many kinds of tomatoes there are......and everyone taste different.
I could never eat cherry tomatoes because they get my acid reflux.......but......i tried a kind called Sugar Rush.....they are the best.....no stirring up the acid.
My other 3 kinds i have were successful as well.
Now i don't use salt and pepper, that probably helps that acid issue.
Like many of you......constantly snacking on the little guys.
Had 4 cherry tomatoes plants.......will have to get many more plants......my Love is addicted to them as well.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> If you did not celebrate summer with a tomato and mayonnaise sandwich, then you are doing tomato season (and yourself) a disservice.


Tomato sandwiches are my specialty

Beefsteak tomato
Sliced thin
Lightly toasted bread (a good bread)
A bit of butter (while the toast is hot)
Generous mayo (a good mayo)
While the mayo is resting in the butter, add the tomato slices
A shake of salt
A few twists of pepper
Pile it rather high
Cut the sandwich diagonally 

Provide a stack of napkins

Make another

It's OK to let the juices slide to the elbow
...there's plenty of napkins


----------



## Jules (Aug 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Cut the sandwich diagonally


This is very important with every sandwich except for my husband’s.  He doesn’t want it cut - totally living on the edge.



Gary O' said:


> It's OK to let the juices slide to the elbow


Unless you’re wearing a white blouse and don’t notice until laundry day.  That took a lot of scrubbing.

No lettuce, @Gary O'?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 31, 2021)

Jules said:


> No lettuce, @Gary O'?


No lettuce
Oh, no

I don't even put lettuce on my BLT

I do, however, put lettuce on my PLM
Peanut butter, lettuce, and mayo

The thing with a 'mater sandwich, is the bread
Fresh baked turns 'em up a notch
Lightly toasted bread, fresh from the oven, and a 'mater sandwich'll cause one to fall down and scream


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 31, 2021)

With a little help from it's friend


----------



## CAKCy (Aug 31, 2021)

A few years back I proposed to a tomato! Beat that!

(She said no... I'm probably the only human being rejected by a vegetable (or a berry if one is into botany...))


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm obsessed with a particular tomato sandwich I've perfected over the years.
Don't laugh. Don't even smile. This is serious. This is crazy good.

Once you try this sandwich you will never look at another tomato sandwich the same again.
Ingredients (these and only these):

1. Toasted Organic Super Bread* from Trader Joes

2. Duke Mayonnaise on both pre-toasted slices

3. Sartori Merlot Cheese (melted under the broiler open-faced)

4. Sliced Heirloom Kumato Tomatoes** with ground sea salt and pepper

5. Kale leaves massaged with a drop of olive oil

-----------------------------------------------
*Super Bread ingredients are
organic wheat flour, *organic pumpkin seeds*, organic flax seeds, organic sunflower seeds, organic whole wheat flour, organic carrots, organic rye flour, contains 2% or less of yeast, organic sugar, organic dried apple, organic wheat gluten, sea salt, organic rolled oats, organic millet, organic sesame seeds, ...

**Heirloom Tomatoes are a super deep color of red (another name for them is brown tomato but they aren't brown, slight tint maybe)


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2021)

Lara said:


> I'm obsessed with a particular tomato sandwich I've perfected over the years.
> Don't laugh. Don't even smile. This is serious. This is crazy good.
> 
> Once you try this sandwich you will never look at another tomato sandwich the same again.
> ...


Sounds very interesting, but, I don't have the patience for doing all those steps.   lol  I love lots of pepper on my tomatoes.


----------



## timoc (Aug 31, 2021)

Anyone love tomatoes as much as I do?​
Me, Pam, one problem though. 
I have three neighbours who all grow them and with big smiles on their faces, at least once a week they all bring me a bag, so that's a lot of tomatoes.
They've given me a nick-name locally, Tim Tomato, now don't you go spreading that around. 
There's subtle differences in the flavour, but all three lots of the little reddies are delicious, however, there is only so many I can scoff, so I discreetly pass what I don't use to a hostel a few miles away. 


Now, what shall I have for breakfast?  "No, no, no, no, Timmy, leave the tomatoes in the fridge."


----------



## oldpanightowl (Aug 31, 2021)

I love em. I used to grow them from seed every year but the last few years they got blight right when they started to bloom. It is rampant here.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 31, 2021)

I like the vine ripened and beefsteak tomatoes ours are out at the end of Sept. Toasted tomato, (and bacon if I have it) and mayo sandwich does the trick. Also, in a salad which I have almost every day. Cook overripe ones to use as a base for sauce for chili, spaghetti, etc. etc. One can never have too many tomatoes.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 31, 2021)

I grew them every year in my garden and canned jars of them. Now I have to make do with what I find in the stores or farmers' markets. 

I grew a heirloom variety called Matt's Cherry tomatoes. The first time I grew it was in 1999 and then every year after that it came up all over my property on its own. Never knew where it would be. One year the blight knocked out all my tomato crops except these. They were so sweet. We used to eat them right from the plants.


----------



## Lee (Aug 31, 2021)

I have 9 tomato plants, 3 self seeded from last year and I could not bear to trash them.

I am the neighbor sneaking around and  dropping off tomatoes onto other neighbors doorstep before dawn.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 31, 2021)

Absolutely I love tomatoes!  Picking and eating them fresh every day right now.


PamfromTx said:


> What is your favorite tomato?


A ripe one right out of the garden, picked and eaten within hours.  The variety is less important.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 31, 2021)

Lara said:


> 3. Sartori Merlot Cheese (melted under the broiler open-faced)


*THAT*...is so wrong for a tomato sandwich

and if that's wrong, I don't wanna be right

Love the open face...with cheese

Our tomatoes are on, and bringing 'em in by the bushel

My lady is making sauce
Heavy with cilantro and other (unknown to me) stuff

We're drying some on drying racks

Biting into a fresh picked tomato is of the gods


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 31, 2021)

A cousin  gave me about a bushel of  tomatoes.
Don't  know what kind they were ,, even ripe they had a tough yellow  band around the top of  the tomato.
Anyhow  made 14 pints of  spaghetti sauce.

Ours are slow ripening,,spread wood chips around them shortly after we planted them.
Tomatoes are  clean, wipe them off, ready to eat.

Yesterday as I approached the  garden,, thought I saw  some  4 legged critter  dash into the weeds.
A large green tomato  was on the ground,,,,,,,,grrr,,   keep your paws  off my tomatoes!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 31, 2021)

Some of you have mentioned blights.
Over the years. different blights have attacked my tomato crops.
Just keep planting and caring for them and hope for the best.


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2021)

Unfortunately, really good tomatoes are hard to come by in Florida.  When I'm further north, I revel in all things tomato.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 31, 2021)

I do not have much space for planting things. However, I plant 4 tomato plants each year and am rewarded with a good crop. We have a ritual with the first ripe tomato: a BLT sandwich on sourdough with mayo (Best Foods) and a little seasoned salt. YUM!
Next year I am going to try to find "Mortgage Breaker" tomatoes. They are huge!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

To answer your question in this thread title, @PamfromTx 

I like them, but probably _not as much, *as you do. *_


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2021)

Shero said:


> I have just made a tomato and onion pie with fresh herbs for lunch! Love tomatoes.


What is a tomato and onion pie?


----------



## charry (Aug 31, 2021)

It’s strange but I don’t like tomato’s now, and never buy them , because hubby chokes on them 

But as a kid ,I loved tomato sandwiches, on brown bread , Anchor butter, with English mustard and salt ......yummy.....


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Yesterday as I approached the  garden,, thought I saw  some  4 legged critter  dash into the weeds.
> A large green tomato  was on the ground,,,,,,,,grrr,,   keep your paws  off my tomatoes!


I hope you made a traditional southern Fried Green Tomato Sandwich with it


----------



## feywon (Aug 31, 2021)

i'm very fond of them but my aging body disagrees---i can no longer eat a couple beefsteak ones raw a day, with just a little salt as i did frequently in childhood. If i eat too much of any tomato in too short a period i get these strange little painful bulbs on my tongue, the more over my body's tolerance i go the more my tongue reacts negatively (which then makes all eating, drinking, talking uncomfortable.  

So, despite enjoying them  i limit myself to maybe 3-4 slices weekly on a sandwich (Tuna salad,  Chicken salad,or my Bacon Avocado and Tomato sandwich).  i have a similar issue with Bell peppers, which also are raw w/salt until last couple of decades. But with them it's excessive gastric distress, uncomfortable belching instead of  eruptions on my tongue.   Can eat more of both if cooked, it must change the chemical composition.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> What is a tomato and onion pie?


Never have eaten that.  I saw a recipe in Pinterest though.  I'll pass.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2021)

Kaila said:


> To answer your question in this thread title, @PamfromTx
> 
> I like them, but probably _not as much, *as you do. *_


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 3, 2021)

New Jersey is known for their tomatoes and I love them. Over the years I've grown many varieties but I always come back to Big Boy, Early Girl and Rutgers.
I like them anyway they can be prepared.
Last week we had a glut of tomatoes. I spent quite a few days freezing them for different recipes.
This weekend we are having company for the holiday and I haven't one tomato left on the vines.
Its going to kill me to buy some but I will.
There are a couple of green ones hanging on and I will fry them for sandwiches. I use egg and cornmeal to coat them and douse them with catsup. Tomato on tomato seems strange but it works for me.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 3, 2021)

Lee said:


> I have 9 tomato plants, 3 self seeded from last year and I could not bear to trash them.
> 
> I am the neighbor sneaking around and  dropping off tomatoes onto other neighbors doorstep before dawn.


I think you skipped my house!   Come baaacckkk..........lol


----------



## MickaC (Sep 3, 2021)

Lara said:


> I hope you made a traditional southern Fried Green Tomato Sandwich with it


Fried green tomatoes !!!!!!!!!!!
I thought my X and his family were the only ones in this world that liked those.
Myself.......didn't attach to them at all.
Maybe an acquired taste.


----------



## Shero (Sep 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> What is a tomato and onion pie?


Sorry Jules, I only just read your post. This is my favourite way to do it.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 3, 2021)

I also love tomato's. Had a uncle that pick them out of his garden and eat them like apples.


----------



## Jules (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks, Shero.  I’d eat it if someone made if for me, though I know I’d never make it myself.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 4, 2021)

Different parts of the country grow varied qualities when it comes to veggies like sweet corn from Florida versus other less tasty versions grown elsewhere. Having been born & raised in Illinois we had the greatest tomatoes I have ever tasted. Texas can't grow delicious tomatoes because the winter soil does not get cold enough I am told. I once flew from Florida to Texas with seventeen ears of sweet corn in my carry on bag. You should have seen the looks on the faces of the baggage inspectors.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 4, 2021)

I See that some of you have mentioned Heirloom tomatoes.

For some reason, I just can't see what all the hype is abt them.  The ones I've tasted have no flavor, or special flavor about them.
I've purchased them from Whole Foods and Sprouts.

What gives?


----------

